

MxNitro – probably the fastest web browser by Maxthon - niutech
http://usa.maxthon.com/mxnitro/

======
EthanV2
I find it interesting that they list ad blockers under "largely unused,
resource hogging" features. I'm pretty sure that preventing countless
JavaScript files, images and (admittedly very rare) flash files from loading
and bogging down the rendering engine improves browser performance?

Other than that I really like the idea of this browser, and it looks decent to
boot! I'll definitely have to check it out when I get home.

------
niutech
MxNitro is on a par with Google Chrome 37 in Numion YourSpeed 3
([http://www.numion.com/YourSpeed3/](http://www.numion.com/YourSpeed3/)).

Its user agent string is: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.2; WOW64)
AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) MxNitro/1.0.0.500 Chrome/35.0.1849.0
Safari/537.36.

What is suspicious, it connects to a Chinese IP address 223.202.36.45.

